# bonded rabbits and carriers



## kaymas (Oct 19, 2012)

Do bonded rabbits have to travel in the same carrier? 

We already have one for lupa but we got another carrier in the hopes that we could carry Lupa and Nero in the same carrier....unfortunately the new carrier is much to small to fit both of them. I'd rather not have to return it but I will if we have to.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 19, 2012)

I always take my bonded pairs together. There's just much less stress for them if they are with their mate.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 19, 2012)

My bonded pairs always travel together. I use the medium sized carrier (about 23" long) and that is a good size for them (weighting about 8-9 pounds together). 

Bonded rabbits really do better if they are kept together. They can snuggle with each other and help keep each other calm and it helps with the stress of going places. Even if they are right next to each other in separate carriers, they don't get to be together.


----------



## kaymas (Oct 19, 2012)

I know they should be together but I was just hoping separate carriers would be OK lol. We'll be getting another carrier then


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 19, 2012)

If you don't have a rush to use the carrier, you could look for a used one. I can find some for $10-15 when they are at least $30 in stores.
If you sell the other smaller one and return the new one, you might get enough to cover the cost of a bigger one. At least you then won't be out too much money that way.


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 19, 2012)

Everything I've ever read about bonding stresses that they should not ever be separated if you can help it. So, with that being said, I would look for a bigger carrier. Two could be okay, but I would hate to see something so simple possibly break a bond.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 19, 2012)

We have a medium sized dog crate to use for our bonded ones and our 19 pound Checkered Giant as she almost needs her own zip code.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 19, 2012)

I carry by bonded pair in a 1x2x1 homemade NIC carrier - cost me like $7 for the 2'x3' sheet of coroplast at home depot for the floor and then I used 10 NIC panels and some zipties left over from making their cage. to make it easier to carry, I took the strap off of a duffel bag and attached it to either end of the carrier so I could carry it over my shoulder. works like a charm!


----------



## ldoerr (Oct 20, 2012)

I carry my bonded pair in a normal sized cat carrier. We have had the crate for over 11 years so I do not know how big it is or any details other than what I can see looking at it faded. It has a top opening and a front opening. My Mini Rex an my Jersey Wooly fit in there fine. It is a little bit close but it is all that I had (and my parents will not let me get a new/used one). The girls spend at least 3 hrs in it each week.


----------

